
AccuWeather error sends false tsunami warnings along the East Coast - Dangeranger
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16978382/accuweather-error-false-tsunami-push-notification-warning-east-coast-national-weather-service
======
smn1234
we've learned nothing on how to test our applications [properly] and how to
add protection / safeguards from dispatching false alarms (see: Hawaii false
missile alert)

